# Androctonus baluchicus



## quiz (Aug 26, 2007)

Here's my dark morph A.baluchicus.  This species aren't that big.  I measured them and both are 6.5cm (male and female).  The male have a gap on their chela and it's chela are bigger than females.  Hopefully I can mate them before October and they would give birth successfully.

male A.baluchicus






female and male A.baluchicus






failed mating (august 21, 2007)






2nd attempt failed mating with a different male (august 26, 2007)







I'm thinking that it's a flat slate problem so I took some drastic measure and re-arrange their enclosure.  I also added some new flat slate and I made sure that everything is even with the floor.












if they don't mate by tomorrow night.  I will seperate them and feed them well then I will try again next saturday.


----------



## Gigas (Aug 26, 2007)

))))))))))))))))))))))) 

Locale?


----------



## Selenops (Aug 26, 2007)

Gigas said:


> )))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Locale?


Nice, very nice pics. Where are you located quiz? I have seen other threads and you have an awesome variety of Buthids.


----------



## quiz (Aug 26, 2007)

Selenops said:


> Nice, very nice pics. Where are you located quiz? I have seen other threads and you have an awesome variety of Buthids.


I only keep Androctonus, Parabuthus and Orthochirus now


----------



## Selenops (Aug 26, 2007)

quiz said:


> I only keep Androctonus, Parabuthus and Orthochirus now


That's fat 

Oh and good luck, keep us updated!


----------



## Gigas (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry, i mean what locale were the species collected from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blaster (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome scorps Quiz! Pity that they won't mate.... Fingers crossed! ;-)
Matthew.


----------



## xVOWx (Aug 27, 2007)

Neat! I love to see uncommon andro species .


----------



## ANTHONY.T (Aug 27, 2007)

Greats :clap:


----------



## quiz (Jun 28, 2008)

My female finally dropped babies.  Now I know why she doesn't want to take his spermatophore.  I'll take pics soon.


----------



## bigtyler1025 (Jun 28, 2008)

awesome scorps! Gorgeous!


----------



## quiz (Jun 28, 2008)

bigtyler1025 said:


> awesome scorps! Gorgeous!


thanks bro.  I'm happy to get some babies from her.  I re-introduced the male with her yesterday and they locked for over 24 hours with no sign of spermatophore.  I had them on peat/sand and just moved them on pure sand.  Hopefully the male will start dancing and deposit his spermatophore.


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 28, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking... Where'd you get them from?


----------



## quiz (Jun 28, 2008)

bjaeger said:


> If you don't mind me asking... Where'd you get them from?


mislabelled


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 28, 2008)

Is that a person on here?


----------



## quiz (Jun 28, 2008)

bjaeger said:


> Is that a person on here?


no bro.  it came from a pet shop


----------



## quiz (Jul 4, 2008)

all of the babies have molted to 2nd instar and about 8-10 got eaten by my male A.mauritanicus.  He managed to get into the little tupperware and started munching on them babies.  Goodthing I checked on the kids before I went out and still managed to some.


I'll post pics of the babies sometime tonight.  I moved them all in a big tub.


----------



## quiz (Jul 5, 2008)

2nd instar A.baluchicus


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 5, 2008)

quiz said:


> mislabelled


dude ur so lucky


----------

